
Show HN: My Shop Squad – aggregate suggestions from friends before shopping - koushika
http://myshopsquad.com/
======
koushika
I can haz reviewz?

I have been collecting useful inputs from friends and a handful of strangers.
Eager to hear the thoughts of a wider audience!

